# New Grips



## Craigg (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi all,
Just a quickie. How easy, or indeed difficult is it to re grip clubs? Or is it a job best left to the pros?


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jan 29, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Hi all,
Just a quickie. How easy, or indeed difficult is it to re grip clubs? Or is it a job best left to the pros?
		
Click to expand...

Very easy. I did some of my own last year having not a clue originally. 

Loads of good video tutorials on YouTube. I watched a few, read a few posts on the subject on here and away I went.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 29, 2015)

Very very easy. It's the same as putting on a rubber johnnie.


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jan 29, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Very very easy. It's the same as putting on a rubber johnnie.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd fancy sticking double sided tape on my penis, followed a dousing of white spirit, mind!!!


----------



## Craigg (Jan 29, 2015)

Forgot about checking You Tube. Seems straight forward enough. Is white spirit a suitable replacement for "Grip Solvent?"


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, it is fine - and a lot cheaper.

By the way, I bought a rubber insert from Ebay for the vice/workmate which for a couple of quid is worth having to protect your shafts.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 29, 2015)

I used the above rubber insert, however my vice is rubbish. I just do them sitting down now. 

I use lighter fluid as a replacement, the little squeeze bottles are very good for making sure spirit doesn't go everywhere!


----------



## simtaylor17 (Jan 29, 2015)

As said above fairly easy.

I re-gripped a driver for a friend no problem, with no experience.

To remove: Just a small slit in the bottom of the old grip, fairy liquid and strength.
Re-grip: White spirit to clean the old tape off, once dried layer your tape and push on the grip.

That's just what i did and worked fine, as i did not have a vice.


----------



## Craigg (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the tips and advice all. Will give it a go I think.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 29, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Thanks for the tips and advice all. Will give it a go I think.
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?72487-regripping


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2015)

Very easy to do and I've done it often although these days I'm a lazy git and get the pro to do it. He's got a shocking range of grips so he's happy for me to buy what I want and fit them for the cost of the tape and little on top for his time.


----------



## Craigg (Jan 29, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?72487-regripping

Click to expand...

A good read. Many thanks


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 30, 2015)

I do all mine, no need for a vice either.

There's a video on YouTube of a dolly-bird in a bikini regripping a club. Yanno... for... research purposes


----------



## One Planer (Jan 30, 2015)

Vey easy to do.

The only things you really need to check are the core sizes for the grips and how much, if any, building up the grips need.

Other than that it's very easy.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Vey easy to do.

The only things you really need to check are the core sizes for the grips and how much, if any, building up the grips need.

Other than that it's very easy.
		
Click to expand...

How do you check core size ?


----------



## One Planer (Jan 30, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			How do you check core size ?
		
Click to expand...

The core size will be specified on the site when you buy, or the inside lip of grip.

Usually run at 0.60 or 0.58.

The reason you 'should' check your core against the butt diameter of your shaft is that when installed, they will be a different thickness.

As an example.

I have True Temper DG shafts. They have a 0.60 butt diameter.

If I wanted a standard install, I would use a 0.60 core grip with the standard 1 layer grip tape.

If I were to put a 0.58 core grip on the same shaft, the grip would be fractionally oversized (1/64") due to the difference in core diameter.

I build up all my grips to 1/32" oversize (3 Additional layers + grip tape) in my irons and wedges and hybrid, but I need less build up tape on my woods as the butt diameter is bigger.

If you're not fussed about grip size and just want a standard install, just match the butt diameter of your shaft  to the grip and put one layer of grip take on. Simple as that :thup:


----------



## Craigg (Jan 30, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			I do all mine, no need for a vice either.

There's a video on YouTube of a dolly-bird in a bikini regripping a club. Yanno... for... research purposes 

Click to expand...

Yes, Think I'm going to let this lady sort my shafts out.:thup:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AMaON1uDKg


----------

